# coastal or inland Taipans



## Ricko (Jul 1, 2004)

Just wandering if any people on here have any taipans and any pictures of them? or if anyone breeds them? Im interested in getting them but along way down the road, but it was a hot topic of conversation the other night when a few mates and i were having a drink wanderin how many people keep them.

Cheers Rick


----------



## basketcase (Jul 1, 2004)

imo the coastals look so much better. ill snap some pics of the coastal on display at the zoo


----------



## Ricko (Jul 1, 2004)

yeah in a sense i like the coastals better but the fiercies look absolkutely awesome specially if they have a nice yellow looking belly.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 1, 2004)

Inland Taipain
Captive
Cleveland Wildlife Park


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 1, 2004)

how about the tiger snakes or the yellow belly black or the blue belly black other name black snake


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 1, 2004)

Coastal Taipan
Captive
Australia Zoo


----------



## Ricko (Jul 1, 2004)

where talking about taipans spotted. nice pic fuscus. hey fuscus did you end up going on that trip up north.


----------



## Ricko (Jul 1, 2004)

does anyone know if peter mirtschin breeds the taipans he has or are they simply all milkers? love the coastal pic fuscus they are such good looking animals.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 1, 2004)

One of the guys at the SA herp group breeds both species, only been bitten three times :shock: Interesting thing about inlands is that they change colors according to the season, during the winter they go dark, while in the summer they go light.


----------



## basketcase (Jul 1, 2004)

ive never seen a really bright inland.

saw one at the zoo the other day that couldve been mistaken for a black snake


----------



## Tommo (Jul 1, 2004)

i saw a pic of a inland tiapan in a book and thought it was a BHP because it had an black head due to the seasonal change


----------



## basketcase (Jul 1, 2004)

a few contrasting micro pics


----------



## Supertaipan (May 17, 2006)

Ricko said:


> Just wandering if any people on here have any taipans and any pictures of them? or if anyone breeds them? Im interested in getting them but along way down the road, but it was a hot topic of conversation the other night when a few mates and i were having a drink wanderin how many people keep them.
> 
> Cheers Rick


----------



## pugsly (May 17, 2006)

Bob Whitey has some coastals left if your really interested. Beautiful little things. Not my cup of tea though!


----------



## TrueBlue (May 17, 2006)

spottedpython, there is no such snake as a yellow bellied black, lots of snakes can be black with a yellow belly thou.
Inland taipan.


----------



## Supertaipan (May 17, 2006)

awesome beautiful!, the king of all snakes!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

melb royal show last year i fell inlove with inland taipans
great temperment generally speaking but the coastal has the best head


----------



## Supertaipan (May 17, 2006)

think there is a reason why the inland did not get the coastal's head! lol! mother nature!


----------



## Supertaipan (May 17, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> melb royal show last year i fell inlove with inland taipans
> great temperment generally speaking but the coastal has the best head




are they less aggresive than coastals generally?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

i heard them described as the venomous equivelant of the murry darling,lol,could be wrong though :?


----------



## Supertaipan (May 17, 2006)

They look awesome!


----------



## TrueBlue (May 17, 2006)

snakeman, i think you posted the wrong pic, that first one is a brown not a taipan.?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

ah , woops


> snakeman, i think you posted the wrong pic, that first one is a brown not a taipan.?


----------



## elapid68 (May 17, 2006)

I've only got Inlands, but from my experience with Coastals I find they are a lot more nervous, they're definately a thinking snake. You mess up once and they will do you for it. Personally I prefer the Inlands but you have to remember that they carry the animal kingdoms version of an Atomic Bomb in their mouth (as a certain documentary once put it).
A couple of pics....


----------



## Kersten (May 17, 2006)

Supertaipan said:


> are they less aggresive than coastals generally?


I don't know if I'd call it "less aggressive"....more like "I know I can screw you right up with no effort at all so I'm not putting myself out....come closer idiot human...."

I like the Inland Taipans better myself, I might just be biased though....

elapid.....I'm jealous :shock: Your girl is gorgeous. I'd put up pics of Kris' girl, but I haven't got any good shots yet  And she's back to winter colours, so you don't get the "full Pandora effect"....she's such a show pony :lol:


----------



## elapid68 (May 17, 2006)

> I don't know if I'd call it "less aggressive"....more like "I know I can screw you right up with no effort at all so I'm not putting myself out....come closer idiot human...."



 Ain't that the truth


----------



## Kersten (May 17, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> Ain't that the truth


That's why we call Kris' girlie Pandora....don't open the box :shock: :lol:


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 17, 2006)

i love both and expecially like that picture elapid68 posted of the male (the last shot ) 

thanks
nathan


----------



## Jonny (May 17, 2006)

I say go the Papuan 8) 






One hot elapid!!!!!!!!

cheers

Jonny


----------



## craig.a.c (May 17, 2006)

The papuan taipan is very nice nice indeed.


----------



## Ricko (May 17, 2006)

gee how many old threads are coming up now???   taipans are definetly awesome keep the pics coming if people have anymore


----------



## bigguy (May 17, 2006)

Heres a few of mine


----------



## Supertaipan (May 17, 2006)

amazing pics bigguy! The colour is amazing on the coastal, the one i saw in the wild in the sunshine was almost glittering!


----------



## elapid68 (May 17, 2006)

It doesn't matter how many times I see them hatch, it's always a buzz.


----------



## Linus (May 22, 2006)

Noticed the inland still has his slough in his cage there Bigguy. Ummm excuse me Mr.Inland...I just need to...can you just move a bit and I'll get ...ahhh nevermind - you keep it. 

Love the coastal. Awesome snakes.


----------



## Kris (May 22, 2006)

This girl here is Pandora the Inland Taipan.


----------



## krusty (May 28, 2006)

i would love to get a coastal taipan one day they look so mean.


----------



## triptych_angel (May 28, 2006)

you are all mad! i could never own a venemous snake! I guess you've all got some b***s though!


----------



## Kersten (May 28, 2006)

> I guess you've all got some b***s though!


Not last time I checked....


----------



## triptych_angel (May 28, 2006)

figuratively speaking of course...


----------



## Kersten (May 28, 2006)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Herc (May 28, 2006)

here's a couple of pics of my little girl. not the best but for some reason she just wouldn't keep still.. :wink:
p.s this is her winter phase, she is much more attractive in her summer colours.


----------

